# GMTV-IVF Aboard causing strain on NHS!!



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Did anyone see the interview on GMTV this morning about the strain IVF people going abroad is putting on the NHS!

I was totally shocked by the attitude of the man, he basically said that by going abroad and the complications caused by IVF were putting a strain on the NHS because once treatment had been done whether successful or not it was left to the NHS to pick up the pieces and the people going for IVF treatment had underlying medical problems/pregnancy problems that would need constant monitoring.  Not that any of us has paid into the NHS or has a right to be treated by the NHS!! Makes my blood boil!! 

Jilly


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Just ignore him/them, they all love IVF stories about how us wicked women are deliberately setting out to destroy the NHS financially etc etc. Its a heap of the brown stuff.  Dont read the Mail and don't watch GMTV.

roze


----------



## Skirtgirl (Mar 17, 2008)

But they say that about any one having IVF especially with the risk of multiple preganacies! My gp has refused any help with this pg( I am on quite a lot of drugs at the momnet to maintain it) as I have had private treatment.
It is just this weeks news next week it will be smokers, next week it will be the overweight and soon it will probably be those people who have dared to go out and caught swine flu!!!


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

I was mad when I saw this interview. I felt like screaming at the tv and saying that women would not have to go abroad for treatment if the nhs did more and offered more cycles to couples. Also a lot of the private clinics in the uk are very good but also very expensive with lots of hidden charges here and there, so could be accussed of exploting women in our situations. 

xx


----------



## Jilly02 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

I'm glad i wasn't the only one that felt this way, it has so angered me. It's a public service which i have paid more than enough into and never really used until recently and i have had to go private just to get test etc done due to waiting lists for an illness, not fertility. Are they going to start turning us away because we went overseas!

Jilly


----------



## wanting baby (Mar 29, 2008)

Get this then 

Not that it will do much good, i have  today found the telephone number of GMTV the customer correspondance line is only open 6am - 10am so i am complaining about it. Nothing against Kate garaway but how dare she sit there on the  settee 7 months pregnant and condone what was beign said !!  if i was her i would not want anything to do with the interview!! Considering that GMTV is mainly watch my women,  mothers etc and perhaps girls like us that are off work as they are going through IVF!! i guess they forget that when boasting about their ratings!!

I am quite apaulled at the programme!! i will let you all knwo how it goes.. If i get anywhere i will post the telephone number and then you all can complain... perhaps we will get an apology live on air !!!! wishfull thinking x x x worth a try though 

Andrea 
x x x x


----------



## mollymittens (Jul 10, 2009)

wanting a baby- I am defo up for that......if you get the number pm me with it.....its not a belly envy thing but that kate garraway rips my knitting...she talks like she has a cold constantly.....listen next time you will see what i mean.....oh was a [email protected]@ch fest we are having today!!! lol
x


----------



## AlmaMay (Oct 15, 2004)

Who was this 'expert' that was on GMTV and what does he base his conclusions on? I could make sweeping statements on how crap my IF treament was here in the UK but it needs to be back up with FACTS.

I would suggest that you also contact the advertisers for GMTV and say that you aren't happy with the content of the programs that they sponsor and you plan to boycott their products. Together couples that go abroad for treatment are a powerful buying public. If we boycott the products that are advertised on shows that are biased against us then the program makers sit up and pay attention. That is how they do things in the States (I'm American) to get people to sit up and pay attention.

Also, you could complain to OFCOM about the content of GMTV.

http://www.ofcom.org.uk/complain/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## lily17 (Sep 25, 2008)

I missed this interview- but wot a cheek!!!!
I needed DE treatment and have been treated appaulingly by my UK clinic, prior to that I had a M/C after having DE abroad, which I say was caused by the fact I was not supported with drugs by my GP on my return..... the attitude of medical staff in the UK in my expereince has been awful.
My UK clinic have been so terrible, I have dropped my Uk donor and opted for De abroad again.
Strain on the NHS!!- its the NHS that is causing the stress to us the patients!!

Karen x


----------

